# The Venture Brothers, Shadowman 9: In the Cradle of Destiny, 6/1, Season Three begins



## dmdeane (Apr 17, 2000)

My pardon for jumping the gun a bit and getting this new thread started, but technically this episode has already premiered on the Adult Swim website:

http://www.adultswim.com/video/?episodeID=8a25c3921a33e870011a35104dc30003

I believe Adult Swim premiers their new episodes on their website on Friday nights before the weekend TV premier. (edit to add: aka the Fix on Adult Swim: http://www.adultswim.com/adultswimfix/)

Anyway, starting this thread for any discussion of the new episode and the new season. I may hold off on watching this until my TiVo gets this Sunday night; the PC I am currently at does not have sound, anyway. 

The episode appears to be a heavily flash-back based episode about how The Monarch and Dr. Girlfriend met.


----------



## dmdeane (Apr 17, 2000)

Bump!

Venture Brothers Season Three Premier, Sunday June 1, 11:30pm eastern time, "Shadowman 9: In the Cradle of Destiny", on Adult Swim on The Cartoon Network.


----------



## Fleegle (Jan 15, 2002)

Can't wait, Can't wait, Can't wait!


----------



## LlamaLarry (Apr 30, 2003)

SP set, thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Interesting choice to not have the Venture brothers appear in the _Venture Bros._ season premiere...


----------



## Saturn_V (Jun 2, 2007)

:up:

Loved the use of Holst's "Jupiter." Almost better than 21 & 24 singing "Mars" last year. And I died when the Moppets started whoopin' on the henchmen. 

My fav line:
"So we're not going to sit through hours of me abusing myself to Markie Post?"

I really missed this show. And it's great they're animating in HD/16:9.


----------



## dmdeane (Apr 17, 2000)

Amnesia said:


> Interesting choice to not have the Venture brothers appear in the _Venture Bros._ season premiere...


It appears to be a pattern now, along with the first episode of Season Two, with using non-standard opening credits and a non-standard storyline to open up the new season. This didn't feel like a typical Venture Brothers episode, and neither did the first episode of Season Two. Lots of exposition and back story.


----------



## dmdeane (Apr 17, 2000)

Saturn_V said:


> :up:
> 
> Loved the use of Holst's "Jupiter." Almost better than 21 & 24 singing "Mars" last year. And I died when the Moppets started whoopin' on the henchmen.
> 
> ...


I noticed that. Much higher quality than the last season, which was better in turn than the first season.

They never clearly indicate what Dr. Girlfriend's big revelation was except I gather she was working for the Guild somehow to spy on the Monarch or that she had applied to the Guild for them to be a Duo or something.

I liked that the Moppets turned out to be pint-sized versions of Brock. Much cooler than I expected! :up:


----------



## Fleegle (Jan 15, 2002)

Saturn_V said:


> ... And it's great they're animating in HD/16:9.


Yes, but the odd thing is that the Cartoon Network HD feed aired it stretched, like everything else, so it was still letterboxed. Very odd choice.

They did the same thing to the Ben 10 live-action movie. It makes no sense to have an HD channel if you're not going to air your 16X9 shows as 16X9...


----------



## dmdeane (Apr 17, 2000)

Since Venture Brothers chatter is fairly light, I don't see the need for individual threads for each episode; this thread may do nicely for an ongoing Venture Brothers Season Three thread, maybe...or maybe not, in any case here are the names of some upcoming episodes:


> http://mantiseye.com/?item=266
> 
> June 1, 2008
> 
> ...


So this is the Season Three lineup so far:

Shadowman 9: In the Cradle of Destiny - June 1, 2008
The Doctor is Sin - June 8, 2008
Billy Quizboy and the Invisible Hand - June 15, 2008 
My Dinner With Hatred - June 22, 2008
Enter the Bad Seed - June 29, 2008
Dr. Guymn, Medicine Woman - July 6, 2008

IIRC, "The Doctor is Sin" involves the "Mary Poppins for supervillains", aka Dr. Henry Killinger, showing up to "help" Dr. Venture discover his inner supervillain, or something.

"Billy Quizboy and the Invisible Hand", I'm guessing, involves a lot of backstory on Billy Quizboy, and possibly Phantom Limb as well. We've seen promos with a young Billy at OSI and a young Phantom Limb hooked up to some kind of apparatus that turned his arms and legs invisible if flashbacks from Season Two are to be believed.

"My Dinner With Hatred" - promos show what appears to be Sargent Hatred's hover tank, and Brock beating up what appear to be Sargent Hatred's henchmen, my guess is that these are from this episode.

No guesses about the other titles.


----------



## atrac (Feb 27, 2002)

The premiere episode left me a little cold. I would have preferred it to start off with a "Venture Brothers" episode after having been without it for so long. This one would have played better as a second or third episode.

Plot wise though that may not have worked.


----------



## dmdeane (Apr 17, 2000)

atrac said:


> The premiere episode left me a little cold. I would have preferred it to start off with a "Venture Brothers" episode after having been without it for so long. This one would have played better as a second or third episode.
> 
> Plot wise though that may not have worked.


They had set up, at the end of Season Two, for the beginning of Season Three to be about The Monarch and Dr. Girlfriend, I don't see how they could have avoided doing the episode this way. Trust me on this, this episode will grow on you - much as the equally odd first episode of Season Two grew on people - and anyway it's back to the usual Dr. Venture, the brothers, and Brock for the rest of the season starting this Sunday.


----------



## TheSlyBear (Dec 26, 2002)

I thought it was a great opening. The Monarch and Dr Girlfriend are my favorite characters, so I had no problem with that...


----------



## atrac (Feb 27, 2002)

There is something comforting about Dr. Girlfriend...I could never put my finger on it.


----------



## dmdeane (Apr 17, 2000)

atrac said:


> There is something comforting about Dr. Girlfriend...I could never put my finger on it.


Must be the odd combination of throaty, husky, older woman's voice, like the chain smoking middle aged waitress at a truck stop who calls you "hun", combined with the super hot young Jackie O looks. Too much beauty can be intimidating, so you cut that back a bit with the voice....the voice then is oddly reassuring, once you get used to it.

Speaking of Jackson Publick and Doc Savage's penchant for gender bending cartoon characters, "Dr. Guymn, Medicine Woman" appears to refer to one of the new promos on Adult Swim which shows Brock meeting with and fighting with an extremely muscular "butch" female (no, it wasn't post-op Hunter Gathers). "Dr. Guymn, Medicine Woman" Guymn = Guy womyn, obviously. 

Should be interesting.


----------



## dmdeane (Apr 17, 2000)

Episode two of season three, "The Doctor is Sin" is up on the Fix on Adult Swim:

http://www.adultswim.com/adultswimfix/

...and of course it will actually air on TV this Sunday at 11:30pm eastern time.


----------



## atrac (Feb 27, 2002)

dmdeane said:


> Must be the odd combination of throaty, husky, older woman's voice, like the chain smoking middle aged waitress at a truck stop who calls you "hun", combined with the super hot young Jackie O looks. Too much beauty can be intimidating, so you cut that back a bit with the voice....the voice then is oddly reassuring, once you get used to it.


Wow! I think you nailed it right on the head.


----------



## atrac (Feb 27, 2002)

Ah, it's back!  I liked this one better.

Best line: "...and you can read about it in The Bible!"

By the way, I never knew this existed:

Venture AID 2006 The site and music loaded VERY slowly for me, so give it patience..you'll be glad you did!


----------



## dmdeane (Apr 17, 2000)

Dr. Henry Killinger: "I love mein job!"


----------



## dmdeane (Apr 17, 2000)

Oh, by the by, the guy who does the Mantis Eye website has a Twitter account now, though he has only used it so far last month when he was at Comic Con:

http://twitter.com/mantiseye


----------



## dmdeane (Apr 17, 2000)

Tonight 11:30pm eastern time Sunday on Cartoon Network: "The Doctor is Sin".

Next week: The Invisible Hand of Fate.


> http://mantiseye.com/?item=271
> 
> Names Are Changing(10:25pm EST)
> posted by Mike - 2 Comments
> ...


----------



## dmdeane (Apr 17, 2000)

Cartoon Network started everything three minutes early Sunday night, so the first three minutes of "The Doctor is Sin" will be at the end of Family Guy, if you recorded that.


----------



## dmdeane (Apr 17, 2000)

Dr. Henry Killinger: "Your powers are useless on me, you silly billy."

Dr. Killinger 1, Dr. Orpheus 0.


----------



## Saturn_V (Jun 2, 2007)

Venture Bros T-Shirt Club

A wee bit overpriced methinks, but I wish I knew about it last week. I want a Guild of Calamitous Intent shirt!

Good episode. Just wish there was more Orpheus' traditional wailing and gesticulating madly schtick. (especially since he got evicted) That never gets old.

Really cheesed that they started early though. (though it's not the first time it's happened) Missed the opener with the laborers. I think I'll have to modify the season pass to start five mins early.


----------



## TheSlyBear (Dec 26, 2002)

Saturn_V said:


> Just wish there was more Orpheus' traditional wailing and gesticulating madly schtick. (especially since he got evicted) That never gets old.


Don't forget the overly-dramatic music whenever he's speaking. That always cracks me up.


----------



## dmdeane (Apr 17, 2000)

Saturn_V said:


> Really cheesed that they started early though. (though it's not the first time it's happened) Missed the opener with the laborers. I think I'll have to modify the season pass to start five mins early.


Or just make sure you are recording the show before it. If you miss it, you can still catch it on Adult Swim Fix, too.

Someone has posted the information for the next episode on wiki; don't read it if you want to avoid spoilers....I could not resist though; looks like a fantastic episode:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Invisible_Hand_of_Fate

Based on the plot summary, this appears to be the episode with


Spoiler



The Nozzle.


----------



## dmdeane (Apr 17, 2000)

bootedbear said:


> Don't forget the overly-dramatic music whenever he's speaking. That always cracks me up.


"Bring me my..._blue windbreaker_!"


----------



## atrac (Feb 27, 2002)

bootedbear said:


> Don't forget the overly-dramatic music whenever he's speaking. That always cracks me up.


Which reminds me, I LOVE the music to this show! J.G. Thirlwell is awesome!

I've read there is a soundtrack coming out. When it does arrive, I'm all over it!


----------



## Saturn_V (Jun 2, 2007)

Awesome news that a soundtrack is forthcoming! I hope that some of the pop stuff (like the Season 2 opening song: "Everybody's Free") is in there too.


----------



## dmdeane (Apr 17, 2000)

"The Invisible Hand of Fate" this Sunday night at 11:30pm on Adult Swim on the Cartoon Network, and also up now on the Fix on Adult Swim's website:

http://www.adultswim.com/adultswimfix/

....in which all is revealed!


----------



## dmdeane (Apr 17, 2000)

Bump!

"Son, you look like you could use a hand."


----------



## MitchO (Nov 7, 2003)

Wow, they're REALLY going for all the tie-ins this season, aren't they? It's like anti-LOST. All answers, no new questions.

"I don't care how big it is Billy, I'm not coming in to look at it."


----------



## Fleegle (Jan 15, 2002)

Oh, God, that had to be the best episode of The Venture Brothers yet. It was ALL fan wank and backstory, and they did it wonderfully.


----------



## atrac (Feb 27, 2002)

A+! Absolutely wonderful writing in this one. I've always loved this show to be sure, but this one really hit it out of the park!

Loved "the nozzle."


----------



## dmdeane (Apr 17, 2000)

I wonder why White took Billy back to Brock and Rusty (and boy did Rusty sound high when talking on the front gate intercom, or what?) and not back to OSI; does Brock not have access to the OSI memory wipe facilities, and Rusty tried to half-ass his way through a memory wipe and failed? And does Billy continue the rest of the series with his memory intact or are they going to eventually get the memory wipe done right and return everything back to "normal"? 

(Edit to add: also check out the Lynndie England lookalike, enjoying the smoke while standing on the naked Sphinx henchmen body pile at the end of the OSI/GI Joe parody.)

They haven't answered all questions and they've raised a few new ones, but yes this episode does answer almost all of the _big_ questions. Now we can look forward to most of the rest of the season relatively backstory-free, introducing new situations and new characters! :up:

And for those who didn't get it on first viewing, the red headed OSI officer who chews out Brock at the end and reassigns him to "Operation Rusty's Blanket" and who has the secret Guild of Calamitous Intent ring, is the future Sargent Hatred. Episode featuring Sargent Hatred coming up next week (My Dinner With Hatred/Home Is Where the Hate Is).


----------



## Saturn_V (Jun 2, 2007)

Fleegle said:


> ...It was ALL fan wank and backstory, and they did it wonderfully.


Fan Wank? Is that what happens when fans see a young, nubile, college-aged version of Dr. Girlfriend?


----------



## minorthr (Nov 24, 2001)

dmdeane said:


> I wonder why White took Billy back to Brock and Rusty (and boy did Rusty sound high when talking on the front gate intercom, or what?) and not back to OSI; does Brock not have access to the OSI memory wipe facilities, and Rusty tried to half-ass his way through a memory wipe and failed? And does Billy continue the rest of the series with his memory intact or are they going to eventually get the memory wipe done right and return everything back to "normal"?
> 
> (Edit to add: also check out the Lynndie England lookalike, enjoying the smoke while standing on the naked Sphinx henchmen body pile at the end of the OSI/GI Joe parody.)
> 
> ...


This episode started to bring everything together after last weeks I was like WTF are they doing, but I get it now.


----------



## dmdeane (Apr 17, 2000)

minorthr said:


> This episode started to bring everything together after last weeks I was like WTF are they doing, but I get it now.


IIRC from reading elsewhere, this episode "The Invisible Hand of Fate" was the first production episode of Season Three and was originally going to air first, but the "Showdown at Cremation Creek" episode from last season got expanded into a two parter, and the "Shadowman 9" episode thus got pushed back from the end of Season Two to become the first episode of Season Three, and Jackson Publick and Doc Hammer didn't want to run two backstory-heavy episodes in a row so they ran "The Doctor is Sin" as episode two and "The Invisible Hand of Fate" as episode three.


----------



## dmdeane (Apr 17, 2000)

Correction to above, apparently the original plan was to have "The Invisible Hand of Fate" end Season Two but it got pushed back pretty much as I described above:


> http://mantiseye.com/?item=278
> 
> Jackson's Take on the Invisible Hand of Fate(2:06pm EST)
> posted by Mike
> ...


Apparently there are two drinks called a "suffering bastard":


> http://wiki.webtender.com/wiki/Suffering_Bastard
> 
> The Suffering Bastard is a Cocktail which consists of Brandy, Gin, Sweetened Lime Juice, Bitters, and Ginger Ale.
> 
> The Suffering Bastard was created by Joe Scialom at the Shepherd's Hotel in Cairo, Egypt.





> http://wiki.webtender.com/wiki/Suffering_Bastard_-_Trader_Vic's
> 
> The Trader Vic's Version of the Suffering Bastard contains Rum, Orange Curacao, Orgeat Syrup, Rock Candy Syrup and Fresh Lime Juice.


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

I want to state for the record that I love the idea of "underground" game shows, and I want to know how I can get in on some of that action.


----------



## balboa dave (Jan 19, 2004)

First rule of game club: You do not talk about game club.


----------



## dmdeane (Apr 17, 2000)

Just a reminder, the latest episode, "Home is Where the Hate is", is now up on Adult Swim Fix, and will air Sunday night, 11:30pm on Adult Swim on the Cartoon Network.

http://www.adultswim.com/adultswimfix/


----------



## atrac (Feb 27, 2002)

24? "The one who sounds like Ray Romano."


----------



## dmdeane (Apr 17, 2000)

Bump!

(Lousy Cartoon Network started the episode three minutes early again this week)

"A town called Malice."


----------



## minorthr (Nov 24, 2001)

"Are those boys over 18? I ran into some trouble back before I met my wife"


This episode was pretty good.


----------



## TheSlyBear (Dec 26, 2002)

"Who's this Jack-leen Onasis?"


----------



## TiVoStephen (Jun 27, 2000)

So we learn that it turns out Dr. Ms. The Monarch (formerly Dr. Girlfriend) has such a low voice for the completely obvious reason of her smoking habit...


----------



## hairyblue (Feb 25, 2002)

Were the moppets planning to kill The Monarch? That is want it sounded like to me, when they were on the sofa talking.

I liked the way Dr. Venture was trying to guess from The Monarch about what famous person he had on his back. But the Monarch was really just telling him off. lol


----------



## dmdeane (Apr 17, 2000)

hairyblue said:


> Were the moppets planning to kill The Monarch? That is want it sounded like to me, when they were on the sofa talking.


It sounded like they were planning to kill the Monarch's henchmen and make it look like an accident, and then do something unspecified to the Monarch. I think they want some kind of exclusive relationship with Dr. Girlfriend/Wife and want to get rid of the competition; notice how they play Dr. Wife off against the henchmen by getting her to believe the henchmen are "teasing" them, and the whole thing with wanting to sleep at the foot of her bed. They're her cats: evil, sneaky, scheming, psycho cats. Siamese cats?


> I liked the way Dr. Venture was trying to guess from The Monarch about what famous person he had on his back. But the Monarch was really just telling him off. lol


"George Bush?"

"Hitler? Wait did Hitler have a famous father?"

"Socrates' son?"


----------



## dmdeane (Apr 17, 2000)

TiVoStephen said:


> So we learn that it turns out Dr. Ms. The Monarch (formerly Dr. Girlfriend) has such a low voice for the completely obvious reason of her smoking habit...


Which is the funniest answer possible, given the truly outlandish theories about her that are popular on certain other forums.


----------



## dmdeane (Apr 17, 2000)

"The Buddy System", this Sunday night, 11:30pm, on Adult Swim on the Cartoon Network, and also up now on the Fix:

http://www.adultswim.com/adultswimfix/


----------



## dmdeane (Apr 17, 2000)

There seems to be a problem with the Fix feed, it freezes at one point and you lose a few minutes of the episode at least. There is a workaround discussed here but I have not tried it:


> http://mantiseye.com/?item=286#comments
> 
> #3 - cuavsfan - Jun. 27, 2008 (7:10pm EST)
> You can get around it as described here:
> ...


Upcoming schedule:


> TV Schedule
> 
> http://mantiseye.com/?sched
> 
> ...


----------



## atrac (Feb 27, 2002)

I tried the workaround and it worked just fine.

WOW, what a bomb they dropped on us at the end there. Brock, right?


----------



## dmdeane (Apr 17, 2000)

atrac said:


> I tried the workaround and it worked just fine.
> 
> WOW, what a bomb they dropped on us at the end there. Brock, right?


That is the obvious assumption. Rusty to Brock: "wait till you have kids". Who the mother is, I've no idea. The voice was different from the voice of that mannish looking woman in the promos. *(edit to add: there's now a promo for next week's episode showing Dr. Venture about to get it on with a red headed woman and he mentions something about not "doing it" for 19 years....so, more mystery women, coming up)
*
Bump for tonight's episode at 11:30pm eastern. Remember to start recording early in case Adult Swim/Cartoon Network are up to their old tricks again.

Edit: Yup. Adult Swim running about three minutes early again. It's like they have their own private atomic clock that differs from everyone else's, or something.


----------



## dmdeane (Apr 17, 2000)

Looks like Adult Swim fixed the video problem:

http://www.adultswim.com/adultswimfix/

"Keep him off of me! He's all kinds of crazy!"

Loved the old Johnny Quest Dr. Zin and the dramatic adventure music that plays whenever he goes into arch-villain mode.

Also check out the polaroids including the Ghost Pirate Captain Guy (wiki doesn't mention an actual name for this character), doing his "Captain Morgan stance" with Sargent Hatred's henchmen.


----------



## Saturn_V (Jun 2, 2007)

I really liked Doctor Mrs. The Monarch's prototype costume. :up:

Doctor Mrs The Monarch....that's a lot to think/type/say.


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

Saturn_V said:


> I really liked Doctor Mrs. The Monarch's prototype costume. :up:


Yes! Ladies, it's not too early to start working on a Halloween costume based on it. Uh, if there _are_ any ladies who read this thread, or even watch "Venture Brothers."


----------



## dmdeane (Apr 17, 2000)

trainman said:


> Yes! Ladies, it's not too early to start working on a Halloween costume based on it. Uh, if there _are_ any ladies who read this thread, or even watch "Venture Brothers."


Haha; probably not on this forum, maybe on Something Awful. I don't get the impression that TiVo Community forum is very heavy on the girl geeks. 

Yeah I definitely foresee many future cons with chicks dressed up like Dr. Mrs. The Monarch, with many appreciative would-be Murderous Moppets. :up:

I also like how The Monarch is still using an old original "candy colored toilet seat" Mac iBook, with Monarch butterfly logo replacing the Apple logo. The Monarch must be a long time Mac guy, as he told Baron Underbheit in Season One that his computer was taking too long to reboot because he "has a lot of extensions".


----------



## Saturn_V (Jun 2, 2007)

Speaking of Venture-related costumes... I remember seeing a picture from "Bay to Breakers" (San Francisco's annual footrace) that featured an entire running team clad as The Monarch's Henchmen. AS ran it in one of their pre show bumpers last season. 

Anyone have a link? I've been looking for this pic for-almost-ever.


----------



## dmdeane (Apr 17, 2000)

Saturn_V said:


> Speaking of Venture-related costumes... I remember seeing a picture from "Bay to Breakers" (San Francisco's annual footrace) that featured an entire running team clad as The Monarch's Henchmen. AS ran it in one of their pre show bumpers last season.
> 
> Anyone have a link? I've been looking for this pic for-almost-ever.


Dude!!! 

Seriously, Google image search is very hit-or-miss but I Googled monarch henchmen bay to breakers and the first hit was spot on:

http://farm1.static.flickr.com/211/508654333_1b669d2eeb.jpg?v=0










That's freaking hilarious. I haven't lived in the SF Bay Area since 1992; I had forgotten all about the Bay to Breakers.


----------



## dmdeane (Apr 17, 2000)

dmdeane said:


> Also check out the polaroids including the Ghost Pirate Captain Guy (wiki doesn't mention an actual name for this character), doing his "Captain Morgan stance" with Sargent Hatred's henchmen.


Speaking of which....


----------



## Snappa77 (Feb 14, 2004)

Saturn_V said:


> I really liked Doctor Mrs. The Monarch's prototype costume. :up:
> .


----------



## mycoda (Feb 10, 2008)

Snappa77 said:


>


Dude!

I'm glad her husky voice turned out to be due to smoking and not "some other reason".


----------



## mycoda (Feb 10, 2008)

dmdeane said:


> Wed, Sep. 10 12:30am Ghosts of the Sargasso 4:00am
> Tue, Sep. 16 12:30am Tag Sale, You're It! 4:00am
> Thu, Sep. 18 12:30am Trial of the Monarch 4:00am


Cool. I let my copies of these lapse. Gotta remember to set the "keep till I delete" option.


----------



## dmdeane (Apr 17, 2000)

mycoda said:


> Dude!
> 
> I'm glad her husky voice turned out to be due to smoking and not "some other reason".


Yes I think most of the straight male fans were more than a little relieved by that! 

BTW it looks like the techies over at Adult Swim wanted to get out of town early for the long July 4th holiday weekend, so the new episode, "Dr. Quymn, Medicine Woman" is already up on the Fix (and probably has been up since some time Thursday afternoon):

http://www.adultswim.com/adultswimfix/

And of course the new episode will air on Cartoon Network at about 11:27pm Sunday night!


----------



## dmdeane (Apr 17, 2000)

Ahem. A little something to tease you Dean Venture fans with.


----------



## atrac (Feb 27, 2002)

dmdeane said:


> Ahem. A little something to tease you Dean Venture fans with.


I was trying to think of some kind of a Chris Hansen joke here, but I got nothing. 

Absolutely LOVED this episode! Finally they went on a "mission" and there were more of the boys this time.


----------



## Saturn_V (Jun 2, 2007)

dmdeane said:


> Dude!!!
> 
> Seriously, Google image search is very hit-or-miss but I Googled monarch henchmen bay to breakers and the first hit was spot on:


Your Google-Fu is much stronger than mine. Thanks! It still tickles me pink, the image of costumed minions running down Howard St.


----------



## dmdeane (Apr 17, 2000)

Bump! New episode on Cartoon Network Adult Swim at 11:30pm; at the moment Cartoon Network seems to actually be airing shows on time instead of three minutes early.


atrac said:


> I was trying to think of some kind of a Chris Hansen joke here, but I got nothing.
> 
> Absolutely LOVED this episode! Finally they went on a "mission" and there were more of the boys this time.


Yes, this was a classically Johnny Quest/Scooby Doo/Hardy Boys/Nancy Drew type of episode.


----------



## dmdeane (Apr 17, 2000)

Ooops....Cartoon Network was still running early (one minute early this time instead of three minutes early). Opening scene and credits were at tail end of Family Guy.

BTW was I the only person watching Dr. Venture running away with the idol, pursued by blowgun wielding Amazonian Indians, and calling for Brock for help, and half expecting to see Brock fishing from a floatplane on a river a la Indiana Jones?


----------



## TheSlyBear (Dec 26, 2002)

"I was having my ass handed to me by an orangutan!"

Did anyone else notice that the hut in the closing scene was decorated with the best of Ikea?


----------



## atrac (Feb 27, 2002)

Have you guys ever seen this?

Toby Danger (courtesy of Youtube)

A spoof of "Jonny Quest," which of course partially inspires our very own "Venture Bros."

Funny stuff!

(It's taken from the cartoon "Freakazoid," one of my all time favorite cartoons. Highly underrated and soon to be on DVD at the end of the month! YEEESSSS!!!!!!)


----------



## minorthr (Nov 24, 2001)

This last episode was pretty good.


----------



## Fleegle (Jan 15, 2002)

atrac said:


> Have you guys ever seen this?
> 
> Toby Danger (courtesy of Youtube)
> 
> ...


Freakazoid is finally coming to DVD?? AWESOME!!!


----------



## dmdeane (Apr 17, 2000)

Watching the "when we left earth" TV series; it also matches up very well with that Johnny Quest jet age/space age era that Venture Brothers harkens back to. I lived as a kid through the tail end of that era; it must be pretty hard for young kids now to understand what that era was like. We really did think we'd have flying cars and colonies on the Moon by now. Venture Brothers being a show about failure really does tie in to that; nothing quite panned out the way we thought it would.


----------



## dmdeane (Apr 17, 2000)

New episode up Friday night on Adult Swim Fix.

http://www.adultswim.com/adultswimfix/

http://www.adultswim.com/video/

Episode title "What Goes Down, Must Come Up". Airs on Cartoon Network Sunday night, 11:30pm. Probably a few minutes earlier than that (I finally gave up and padded my Venture Brothers season pass).


----------



## dmdeane (Apr 17, 2000)

Another pic of guys dressed up as Monarch henchmen:

http://twitpic.com/202r


----------



## dmdeane (Apr 17, 2000)

Check out Al the Alchemist: he has a TiVo! You can hear the "bloop" noise!


----------



## minorthr (Nov 24, 2001)

Last nights show was pretty good. 

Mother wants to speak to Dr. Venture


----------



## dmdeane (Apr 17, 2000)

minorthr said:


> Last nights show was pretty good.
> 
> Mother wants to speak to Dr. Venture


Apparently there were a lot of 1990's music video references (Prodigy's "Firestarter", Art of Noise, etc) but I haven't watched music videos since the 1980's so I missed most of those references.

Nice to see the Order of the Triad in action.


----------



## dmdeane (Apr 17, 2000)

Oh, btw, Season Four is in production. I'll have to start a Season Four thread once Season Three is done.



> http://mantiseye.com/?item=293
> 
> Hey Remember That Jackson Publick Guy?
> 
> Remember him? Do you? Well he updated his site with some news on season three's last-minute production (they are pretty much finishing editing right before the episodes go up online it seems) and early production on season four. The first script of his for an episode titled 'Handsome Ransom', is already done! Also next week's episode is called 'Tears of a Sea Cow'. Also vague DVD news. Also ratings (they have been good this season, but not as good as Family Guy reruns). Also just go read it.





> http://jacksonpublick.livejournal.com/
> 
> Man oh man we are busy...
> 
> ...


Lots more commentary and screenshots from upcoming episodes at Jackson Publick's Live Journal.


----------



## dmdeane (Apr 17, 2000)

"Tears of a Sea Cow" new episode now up on Adult Swim Fix:

http://www.adultswim.com/adultswimfix/

And of course it premiers on Cartoon Network Sunday night at 11:30pm.

I'm off on vacation, won't have much chance to watch or rewatch Venture Brothers for the next week or so.


----------



## dmdeane (Apr 17, 2000)

RIP Dr. Dugong, we hardly knew thee.



> The man seeks a good time but he is not a hedonist. He seeks love...but he just doesn't know where to look. He looks under the beds of whores and in the hot stem of a crack pipe, when he should look to nature. Gentle aquatic mammals have all the answers.


/pours out Fruitopia libation in honor of the departed spirit of Dr. Dugong.


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

I liked the 'Pupa Twins'. Have they ever been called that before?

And 24's trip down the tube with the Monarch was gut-bustingly funny. I was crying. And I loved the flipped comment about the roof and it was supposed to rain! Good thinking there.


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

Almost forgot how disgusting the Monarch and the robot was. Yikes.


----------



## dmdeane (Apr 17, 2000)

billypritchard said:


> I liked the 'Pupa Twins'. Have they ever been called that before?


No, that was the first (along with the first appearance of their new Monarch-themed costumes).


----------



## dmdeane (Apr 17, 2000)

billypritchard said:


> Almost forgot how disgusting the Monarch and the robot was. Yikes.


Even more disturbing to me on second viewing when Dr. Venture's face appears on G.A.U.R.D.O. and the Monarch says something like "well, hellooo there...".


----------



## dmdeane (Apr 17, 2000)

Latest episode "Now Museum, now you don't" now up on Adult Swim Fix website:

http://www.adultswim.com/adultswimfix/

Episode airs Sunday night, 11:30pm on Cartoon Network.


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

I spent the day at Comic-Con in San Diego Saturday, and heard that there were a fair number of women dressed as Dr. Girlfriend/Dr. Mrs. the Monarch who showed up to the "Venture Brothers" panel on Friday...but apparently none of them had kept their costumes on for the next day, so I didn't see any.


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

Stupid rain fade, and I lost the last five minutes of the episode! Guess I'll have to website it.


----------



## dmdeane (Apr 17, 2000)

trainman said:


> I spent the day at Comic-Con in San Diego Saturday, and heard that there were a fair number of women dressed as Dr. Girlfriend/Dr. Mrs. the Monarch who showed up to the "Venture Brothers" panel on Friday...but apparently none of them had kept their costumes on for the next day, so I didn't see any.


Which reminds me...


----------



## dmdeane (Apr 17, 2000)

Latest Venture Brothers episode, "The Lepidopterists", is now up on the Adult Swim Fix website, and airs this Sunday 11:30pm.


----------



## TheSlyBear (Dec 26, 2002)

dmdeane said:


>


Oh, that is too freaking cool!


----------



## Saturn_V (Jun 2, 2007)

My pants are haunted! MY PANTS ARE HAUNTED!

Man, where is Molotov Cocktease anyways? We've only four eps left for this season.


----------



## dmdeane (Apr 17, 2000)

Saturn_V said:


> My pants are haunted! MY PANTS ARE HAUNTED!
> 
> Man, where is Molotov Cocktease anyways? We've only four eps left for this season.


Patience....


----------



## dmdeane (Apr 17, 2000)

A giant robot with an ice cream cone for one of its arms. 

The Lepidopterists are not philatelists.

21 and 24: both have that rare blend of expendable and invulnerable that makes for the perfect henchmen.

Henchman number 1: death by Sampson. 

The Dark S7 Maneuver and Drop Point Alpha 7.


----------



## minorthr (Nov 24, 2001)

Watched Sundays episode last night. I love the Monarch and were was Dr Mrs the monarchs new costume.


----------



## dmdeane (Apr 17, 2000)

minorthr said:


> Watched Sundays episode last night. I love the Monarch and were was Dr Mrs the monarchs new costume.


She reverted back to the pink Dr. Girlfriend outfit at the end of the episode two weeks ago, IIRC. Hopefully this won't be permanent!


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

I see why they used the long version of the opening for this episode (as opposed to the short version, which had run for the past few weeks) -- otherwise, the Venture Brothers wouldn't have appeared in "The Venture Brothers" at all!


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

What do you mean? Jonas Jr. was featured very prominently. His brother Rusty wasn't in this one, but at least one Venture brother was there...


----------



## dmdeane (Apr 17, 2000)

Amnesia said:


> What do you mean? Jonas Jr. was featured very prominently. His brother Rusty wasn't in this one, but at least one Venture brother was there...


Not to be pedantic, but that would be "Venture Brother" not "Venture Brother*s*". Anyway Jonas Jr. didn't appear until the last episode of season one and it's always been pretty clear that the series title referred to Hank and Dean, not Rusty and Jonas Jr. The idea about making the series title refer to Rusty and Jonas Jr. was a bit of a fake out/joke in the intro of the first episode of season two.


----------



## dmdeane (Apr 17, 2000)

trainman said:


> I see why they used the long version of the opening for this episode (as opposed to the short version, which had run for the past few weeks) -- otherwise, the Venture Brothers wouldn't have appeared in "The Venture Brothers" at all!


Or maybe they just happened to have the extra twenty seconds or whatever to put it in.


----------



## balboa dave (Jan 19, 2004)

dmdeane said:


> Not to be pedantic, but that would be "Venture Brother" not "Venture Brother*s*". Anyway Jonas Jr. didn't appear until the last episode of season one and it's always been pretty clear that the series title referred to Hank and Dean, not Rusty and Jonas Jr. The idea about making the series title refer to Rusty and Jonas Jr. was a bit of a fake out/joke in the intro of the first episode of season two.


Nope, that is completely pedantic. There are two sets of Venture Brothers. To argue otherwise just misses out on the entire spirit of the series. BTW, if you'll recall all of the stomach problems Rusty was having in the first season, and his dreams too, little Jonas was always around.


----------



## dmdeane (Apr 17, 2000)

balboa dave said:


> Nope, that is completely pedantic. There are two sets of Venture Brothers. To argue otherwise just misses out on the entire spirit of the series. BTW, if you'll recall all of the stomach problems Rusty was having in the first season, and his dreams too, little Jonas was always around.


Just because it's pedantic doesn't mean it isn't true, and I wasn't arguing that there weren't two sets of Venture brothers; I was pointing out that the TV series title Venture Brothers refers to Hank and Dean, which is patently obvious. And I think you're missing the entire spirit of the series if you equate Rusty and Jonas Jr.'s relationship on anywhere near the same level of importance to the series as that of Hank and Dean.

Jonas Jr. doesn't feature in the intro, and the special intro used in the first episode of season two was designed _precisely_ to tweak the noses of people who argue as you do.

The whole point of Rusty and Jonas Jr.'s relationship is that they aren't a team and they _aren't_ really brothers in the true sense (they share a father but they never grew up together, never did all the things real brothers do together).

If the title The Venture Brothers really referred to Rusty and Jonas Jr. why isn't Jonas Jr. in the title intro? And why do Hank and Dean dominate the entire intro?

_Dr. Venture: These kids are here to see Rusty Venture! Maybe when there's a cartoon called "The Venture Brothers", it'll be different!_


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

dmdeane said:


> (...) Rusty and Jonas Jr. (...) aren't really brothers in the true sense (they share a father but they never grew up together, never did all the things real brothers do together).


"Never grew up together"?!? How much more together could two brothers be?


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

I didn't mean to start an argument! Honestly, I didn't!

Yes, when I said "the Venture Brothers," I was thinking specifically of Hank and Dean, who are ostensibly the title characters. I know Jonas Jr. is a brother whose last name is Venture, but anyway...

Here, chew on this: the Ames Brothers were a singing group in the '50s, and there was a completely unrelated discount department store chain called Ames that's since gone out of business.

Similarly, there was a discount department store chain called Venture.


----------



## dmdeane (Apr 17, 2000)

Amnesia said:


> "Never grew up together"?!? How much more together could two brothers be?


Hahah. You know what I meant.


----------



## dmdeane (Apr 17, 2000)

trainman said:


> I didn't mean to start an argument! Honestly, I didn't!
> 
> Yes, when I said "the Venture Brothers," I was thinking specifically of Hank and Dean, who are ostensibly the title characters. I know Jonas Jr. is a brother whose last name is Venture, but anyway...
> 
> ...


Believe me there are a lot sillier arguments on other forums where they take this kind of thing more seriously.

My way of looking at it is, yes, Rusty and Jonas Jr. are Venture brothers, but they are not _The Venture Brothers_. In the same way that I might do a documentary about the White House and call said documentary _The White House_ even though I also filmed a few other houses that also happened to be white, without making the film about them in particular.

Anyway that's more than enough about me being Mr. Serious Fan Boy.


----------



## dmdeane (Apr 17, 2000)

I've been watching too much Olympics so have gotten a bit behind in this thread.

Last week was _ORB_, a very good episode for those of you who know your late 19th/early 20th century history. Historical characters in the episode or mentioned in the episode: Nikola Tesla (scientist), the Avon Ladies, Aleister Crowley (occultist), Oscar Wilde (writer), Mark Twain (Samuel Clemens, writer), Henry Clay Frick (steel magnate, union buster, all-round bad guy), Eugen Sandow (strongman, body builder), Fantomas (fictional arch-villain from earth 20th century French crime fiction). Probably some others I'm forgetting at the moment.

This week and next week are the last two episodes of Season Three; IIRC, these last three episodes form a complete story arc; or maybe not but the last two episodes are a two parter: _The Family That Slays Together Part I_ this week and _The Family That Slays Together Part II_ next week. _Part I_ is up now on the Adult Swim Fix website and will air Sunday Night, 11:30pm on Cartoon Network.

Also, apparently the version up on the Adult Swim website is a longer "uncut" version:



> http://mantiseye.com/?item=316
> 
> Family That Slays Together Part I EXTENDED CUT(5:07pm EST)
> posted by Mike - 92 Comments
> ...


----------



## dmdeane (Apr 17, 2000)

Holy carp _The Family That Slays Together Part I_ is a superb episode! I wonder what part will be cut for the on air Cartoon Network version this Sunday...there were actually two title intros (the very short one and the extended one) so they are probably cutting something in that area.


----------



## cditty (Jun 8, 2003)

That was an AWESOME episode. Can't wait to see the final one.


----------



## dmdeane (Apr 17, 2000)

dmdeane said:


> Holy carp _The Family That Slays Together Part I_ is a superb episode! I wonder what part will be cut for the on air Cartoon Network version this Sunday...there were actually two title intros (the very short one and the extended one) so they are probably cutting something in that area.


And to answer my own question, it's the very first two minutes that are extra. You don't miss anything that is important to the storyline. But it's a fun extra two minutes.


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

Great episode -- only problem was the Cartoon Network HD version being messed up (at least for the 11:30 ET showing), and airing it in 4:3, with a vertical white line at the right edge of the picture.


----------



## Fleegle (Jan 15, 2002)

trainman said:


> Great episode -- only problem was the Cartoon Network HD version being messed up (at least for the 11:30 ET showing), and airing it in 4:3, with a vertical white line at the right edge of the picture.


I watched the same airing on Cartoon Network HD and I didn't have that. I'm watching via DirecTV.


----------



## Fleegle (Jan 15, 2002)

cditty said:


> That was an AWESOME episode. Can't wait to see the final one.


Do we have one more this season or are they going to make us wait until Season 4 to get the conclusion?

And yes, that was a FANTASTIC episode!


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

That was episode 12. There's one more ("The Family That Slays Together, Stays Together (Part II)").


----------



## dmdeane (Apr 17, 2000)

Fleegle said:


> Do we have one more this season or are they going to make us wait until Season 4 to get the conclusion?
> 
> And yes, that was a FANTASTIC episode!


The episode will be concluded next week with part II; that will be the 13th episode and the end of Season Three. There might be a cliffhanger ending (ha! 'might') just like the end of Seasons One and Two, but the _Family that Slays Together_ storyline will be completed next week.

Just so everyone is on the same page, Seasons Three and Four were approved by the Cartoon Network at the same time, and early preproduction work on Season Four has already begun, so we will only have something like a year's wait this time around for the new season (instead of two years or more as with previous seasons). Check out Jackson Publick's Livejournal for latest details.

So anyway yes next week is the last episode of Season Three and should wrap the immediate storyline up (although obviously there are a lot of plotlines and story arc begun in Season Three or earlier that will be carried over into Season Four).


----------



## dmdeane (Apr 17, 2000)

"He often speaks of the coming war between Man and the Brotherhood of Machines."

*********

"Do you have anything to declare?"

"Excelsior!"

*********

"But we won the car chase! Unfair! Unfair!"

*********

"This is worse than calling Orpheus."

*********

"This is why Daddy has to _drink_ to relax, boys!"


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

Fleegle said:


> I watched the same airing on Cartoon Network HD and I didn't have that. I'm watching via DirecTV.


I was also watching via DirecTV. Hmm...are you sure you were watching the showing at 11:30 ET? Maybe my DVR was having a strange issue, which is certainly possible.


----------



## minorthr (Nov 24, 2001)

trainman said:


> I was also watching via DirecTV. Hmm...are you sure you were watching the showing at 11:30 ET? Maybe my DVR was having a strange issue, which is certainly possible.


I was watching on DirecTv at 11:30 EST on Cartoon HD and it looked fine.


----------



## atrac (Feb 27, 2002)

In "Orb," the faux "Rusty Venture" opening was very cute. It made me think of both "Johnny Quest" and "Toby Danger." 

One thing I was wondering though, is the young Rusty supposed to look like Peter Pan? I know there have been references by the doc to Peter Pan before, so I thought maybe this was just the icing on the cake.


----------



## dmdeane (Apr 17, 2000)

atrac said:


> In "Orb," the faux "Rusty Venture" opening was very cute. It made me think of both "Johnny Quest" and "Toby Danger."


"_The Rusty Venture Show_: brought to you by SMOKING!"


> One thing I was wondering though, is the young Rusty supposed to look like Peter Pan? I know there have been references by the doc to Peter Pan before, so I thought maybe this was just the icing on the cake.


I don't think it was a deliberate reference to Peter Pan (JMHO; he looks like young Rusty to me, not like Peter Pan - Peter Pan is usually portrayed as blond IIRC); the artwork looks more like it was a reference to Johnny Quest (natch). In fact the Rusty Venture show opening credits are a direct imitation of the Johnny Quest opening credits, IIRC (I have not actually watched Johnny Quest so I'm just going on a few YouTube vids I have seen). They had to make it look like a 1960's/70's cartoon show from within the context of The Venture Brothers universe.

Of course the "never growing up" bit would seem to apply to Hank and Dean, since they appear to be in a semi-permanent state of suspended early adolescence. But unlike Peter Pan, they are not aware of this.

The only reference I can recall to Peter Pan was in the Rusty Venture day camp episode ("The Buddy System") where Rusty sarcastically says that he left Neveland and married Wendy to explain why he no longer looks like the Rusty in the cartoon show.

On second thought maybe you are on to something there. I dunno.


----------



## atrac (Feb 27, 2002)

You're right about the red hair...for some reason I was thinking it was, well, not red. 

The part in that cartoon that made me really think of Peter Pan though was Rusty's pointed ears. 

On a sidenote, there's another thread on here that keeps popping up called "That Veronica Mars, she's pretty hot." I'd love this thread to be called "That Dean Venture, he's pretty hot" or something that like...lol.


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

atrac said:


> On a sidenote, there's another thread on here that keeps popping up called "That Veronica Mars, she's pretty hot." I'd love this thread to be called "That Dean Venture, he's pretty hot" or something that like...lol.


Hmm, Triana hasn't been around in a while...I mean, uh, keep that Dean Venture title in mind for next season.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

atrac said:


> I'd love this thread to be called "That Dean Venture, he's pretty hot" or something that like...lol.


Then you'll be sorry that you missed out on this T-shirt (part of the Astro Base Go Shirt-of-the-Week club):


----------



## dmdeane (Apr 17, 2000)

atrac said:


> On a sidenote, there's another thread on here that keeps popping up called "That Veronica Mars, she's pretty hot." I'd love this thread to be called "That Dean Venture, he's pretty hot" or something that like...lol.


Yes it's true, chicks do seem to dig Dean (both on the show and in real life). I've seen online pics of chicks with tatoos of Dean. "That Dean...he's so dreamy!" 










Actually there was a much better Dean Venture tatoo that was out on the interwebs a couple of years ago, but I can't find it now...


----------



## dmdeane (Apr 17, 2000)

_The Family That Slays Together Part II_ and final episode of Season Three is up on the Fix:

http://www.adultswim.com/video/

And of course will air Sunday night at 11:30pm on Cartoon Network.


----------



## cditty (Jun 8, 2003)

Spoiler



NOOOOOOO. Not 24


----------



## atrac (Feb 27, 2002)

cditty said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> NOOOOOOO. Not 24





Spoiler



and H.E.L.P.E.R. too!!


----------



## cditty (Jun 8, 2003)

Crap. I didn't realize about that one. Next season is gonna be sad.


----------



## dmdeane (Apr 17, 2000)

atrac said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> and H.E.L.P.E.R. too!!


Yes but


Spoiler



H.E.L.P.e.R. can always be rebuilt.


----------



## dmdeane (Apr 17, 2000)

cditty said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> NOOOOOOO. Not 24


My only thread of hope is that


Spoiler



maybe that wasn't 24 getting out of the Monarch Mobile when it blew up; after all apart from 21 all of the Henchmen look just like 24.


 However that seems unlikely.


----------



## dmdeane (Apr 17, 2000)

Bump! Last episode of Season Three airs 11:30pm on Cartoon Network.

I have started The Venture Brothers Season Four thread here, for when people care to discuss the next season:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=6617865#post6617865


----------



## dmdeane (Apr 17, 2000)

Nooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

http://www.astrobasego.com/shirtoftheweek.html

Damitdamitdamitdamitdamit.



http://www.astrobasego.com/images/week13.jpg


----------



## needo (Jul 9, 2003)

It makes me sad that I just learned of the Shirt of the Week club. Looking through some of the past shirts there are some I would really liked to have owned.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Amnesia said:


> On a related note, Astro Base Go is offering a _Venture Bros._ "Shirt of the Week" Club.
> 
> 
> 
> The first is a Guild of Calamitous Intent shirt... Click the image above for more info...


I posted about it back on 27 May...


----------



## minorthr (Nov 24, 2001)

Amnesia said:


> I posted about it back on 27 May...


I knew about the shirt of the week but I thought it was only available with the subscription I didn't know they were selling them separately


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Well, there's still time to get the memorial shirt...


----------



## needo (Jul 9, 2003)

Amnesia said:


> I posted about it back on 27 May...


Psh! Like I pay attention to you.  (Just kidding.)

I just missed it. Oh well, hopefully they bring it back next year.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

I'm doubtful. If you read Jackson Publick's blog, you'll see countless mentions of all the trouble they've had with the shirt supplier. I've still only received shirts 1-8...


----------



## atrac (Feb 27, 2002)

It's a spoiler shirt! 

BTW, I was born the same year as 24, I'd feel a little weird wearing it. 

By the way, was the Monarch's suit near the end of the episode (the way it spun around shooting) supposed to be a tribute to the "death blossom" mode of the ship from "The Last Starfighter?"


----------



## dmdeane (Apr 17, 2000)

atrac said:


> It's a spoiler shirt!
> 
> BTW, I was born the same year as 24, I'd feel a little weird wearing it.


Yeah I'm three years older so imagine how I feel. 


> By the way, was the Monarch's suit near the end of the episode (the way it spun around shooting) supposed to be a tribute to the "death blossom" mode of the ship from "The Last Starfighter?"


The Monarch's "Death's Head Panoply"? I haven't seen "The Last Starfighter", but it if looked similar to you, it almost certainly was a tribute/reference/nod to it. Jackson Publick and Doc Hammer are hugely into that sort of thing - there's more pop cultural and historical references in a VB episode than most people will ever notice on initial viewing.


----------



## Saturn_V (Jun 2, 2007)

I thought Last Starfighter as well. That movie practically patented the spinning-whirling-dervish-of-death scene. 

I confess I'm not taking 24's death well. I'll miss him and his mom's Nissan Stanza.

In Memoriam


----------



## dmdeane (Apr 17, 2000)

Saturn_V said:


> I thought Last Starfighter as well. That movie practically patented the spinning-whirling-dervish-of-death scene.
> 
> I confess I'm not taking 24's death well. I'll miss him and his mom's Nissan Stanza.
> 
> In Memoriam


I thought it was his dad's Nissan Stanza?

Anyway, classic clip. I'll never listen to Holst's "_Mars, the Bringer of War_" the same way ever again.


----------



## dmdeane (Apr 17, 2000)

Follow link for "Ode to 21 and 24" video.

http://www.adultswim.com/video/?episodeID=8a2505951bc80ed4011c05a46f85027e



> http://mantiseye.com/?item=323
> 
> Ode to the Henchmen(11:40am EST)
> posted by Mike - 4 Comments
> ...


Yes, it is 24's dad's Nisan Stanza.

21: "Dude, we're like those guys on TV that never get shot. We are like main characters"

24: "Don't jinx it!"


----------

